
Ask HN: How to proceed with a new idea in an emerging tech field? - manishjain_
Hello,<p>I&#x27;ve been working in Tech industry for 5-7 years now. In the past I&#x27;ve been associated with one of the major tech giants and filed for patents with them.<p>Now, I work in an infant-stage startup and I have a substantially disruptive idea for an emerging tech vertical. This vertical is completely different from my current work and also has nothing to do with my startup.<p>I would like to understand from smart folks here, that given, I am able to establish the value of the idea and understand potential use cases. How should I go ahead?<p>Possible courses of action:
1.) Get a patent and then license it to corporates
2.) Directly engage with corporates regarding the idea (do we have any NDA for idea sharing? what if they say we are already working on this?)
3.) your suggestions please...<p>Responses are really appreciated.
======
brudgers
Implement it yourself is another option.

~~~
manishjain_
This would be almost impossible as the cost is pretty high to get into this
vertical.

